

The Lean Startup Machine - levirosol
http://theleanstartupmachine.com/

======
trevor99
FYI

" Lean Startup Machine is a 54-hour startup weekend that conforms to Lean
Startup principles, a method of using customer feedback to rapidly iterate
your product to reach product/market fit. As well as being a crash course in
LS principles, it provides the networking, resources, and incentives for
projects to go from idea to launch. On Friday evening, the event commences
with networking and pitches. Participants then select ideas and form teams to
work on their project over the weekend. On Sunday, teams pitch the Minimum
Viable Product they've created to a panel of well-known entrepreneurs for
funding and mentorship. "

------
jwegener
w00t. Signed up. Let's rock this.

